

Third of British population login to Facebook every day (4/5 mobile users) - inthewind
http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2013/aug/14/facebook-users-smartphone-tablet

======
whatyousay
Does that mean third of British population is sad? Well a report says so:
[http://www.technostall.com/facebook-makes-you-sad-
report/](http://www.technostall.com/facebook-makes-you-sad-report/)

